#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Its almost time

## Storekeeper

Well folks my 30 September retirement is rapidly approaching and the return to Thailand shortly after.

So thought Id solicit any advice or words of wisdom any of youd like to share.

I left in March 2010 and have only been back once since that time for the entire month of October 2017.

Nope, not going to live in the house in Taphan Hin or Pattaya. And the land in Rayong will be eventually be sold.

As it stands were probably going to live in Pattaya for at least the first 15-16 months. Looking at renting in either the Pratumnak area or maybe Jomtien.

You heard it here first  setting a goal to lose 100 pounds so looking to be super close to a gym, rent a place with a good size communal swimming pool and will probably be doing a lot of walking.  Ive researched the gyms and Im inclined to use Muscle Factory. 

Will probably become active in the local VFW so expect to participate in some volunteer activities.

Also looking to join a 8 ball pool league at some point. 

Any gotta try restaurant recommendations would be appreciated including Thai. 

Anything you have to share would be appreciated  health care, dental care, banking, money transfers, immigration, fitness, vehicles, anything  nothing is off limits.

----------


## PAG

There's usually a contingent of VFW guys at the Remembrance Day service on 11th November in Kanchanaburi.

----------


## S Landreth

> Anything you have to share would be appreciated … health care,.......


Insurance. Get it if you can and try using private hospitals




> As it stands we’re probably going to live in Pattaya for at least the first 15-16 months. Looking at renting in either the Pratumnak area or maybe Jomtien.


Rent nothing above two floors  :Smile: 

Two things to add. You don’t want to be here in April and careful with the street food

Good luck and enjoy yourself

Edit. One more thing. Don’t make motorcycle taxis a habit

----------


## armstrong

Great idea to get involved in a volunteering and sports clubs.  A car would probably be useful as a walk to the gym in the rainy season would not be fun.  Plus for shopping etc.

and the Muscle Factory sounds terrifying.

----------


## Mendip

Good luck Storekeeper. Why not get a dog? That'll help with walking every day.




> Anything you have to share would be appreciated … dental care...


Very much overrated I would say. You can make an easy saving there.

----------


## DrWilly

> Very much overrated I would say. You can make an easy saving there.


 :rofl: 

such a British answer re:dental care

----------


## Neverna

Good luck with your move to Thailand, Storekeeper. And congrats on your retirement. 

Regarding the weight loss, good luck with that too, Stores, but tbh if you couldn't do it in the US, it will be much harder to do it here in Thailand, even if you are retired. The heat and the humidity make it much more difficult - but not impossible. A couple of years of hard work and dedication to the cause should do it, though. สู้ๆ  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> Regarding the weight loss, good luck with that too, Stores, but tbh if you couldn't do it in the US, it will be much harder to do it here in Thailand, even if you are retired. The heat and the humidity make it much more difficult - but not impossible.





> Two things to add. You don’t want to be here in April and careful with the street food


There's your solution SK, a few days a week shitting through the eye of a needle and it'll fall off you.  :Smile: 

Good luck with the migration and retirement, you'll have a ball.

----------


## tomcat

...about time...we've been waiting...if you were moving to the BKK area, I'd have a number of recommendations for excellent life support. Hint: don't be in a hurry to lose the weight: 1-2 pounds a month accustoms the body to gradual thinning and works against yo-yo weight loss-gain...

----------


## Edmond

> สู้ๆ


Yes, learn Thai, definitely to the point of not being illiterate. The amount of Westerners that have lived here for a decade and cannot read a simple menu or road sign is embarrassing, to be honest. Plus afternoon classes 3 times a week is good socially, and the teachers usually cute and fun.


Though, you could well enjoy living here more when you don't know what they're saying.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> The amount of Westerners that have lived here for a decade and cannot read a simple menu or road sign is embarrassing, to be honest.


...how you must suffer from the deficiencies of others!



> Though, you could well enjoy living here more when you don't know what they're saying


...ah! The heavy weight of suffering lifted!...and all in one post...

----------


## Edmond

> how you must suffer from the deficiencies of others!


To be fair, I'm considerate enough to help them improve themselves by pointing them out.

----------


## OhOh

> but tbh if you couldn't do it in the US, it will be much harder to do it here in Thailand, even if you are retired.


Not initially, but once he moves to a permanent home.

Make sure you have a garden large enough to grow something. The natural growth/maintenance cycles forces one to do chores to their schedule. 

Working on it will soon reduce any extra Kg. No need for a pond tough.

----------


## tomcat

> To be fair, I'm considerate enough to help them improve themselves by pointing them out


...one way to keep busy, I suppose...

----------


## reinvented

> Yes, learn Thai, definitely to the point of not being illiterate. The amount of Westerners that have lived here for a decade and cannot read a simple menu or road sign is embarrassing, to be honest. Plus afternoon classes 3 times a week is good socially, and the teachers usually cute and fun.
> 
> 
> Though, you could well enjoy living here more when you don't know what they're saying.



Th amount of Thais  that have... and cant read an atm...

----------


## armstrong

> Yes, learn Thai, definitely to the point of not being illiterate. The amount of Westerners that have lived here for a decade and cannot read a simple menu or road sign is embarrassing, to be honest. Plus afternoon classes 3 times a week is good socially, and the teachers usually cute and fun.
> 
> 
> Though, you could well enjoy living here more when you don't know what they're saying.


I don't see many road signs just in Thai.

----------


## Headworx

> Looking at renting in either the Pratumnak area or maybe Jomtien.


Great choices, they're the 2 areas I'd certainly recommend. You've probably got half a dozen local real estate websites bookmarked but if case you don't have it, save this site too  Properties | Coastal Real Estate as it's got a good search function where you can specify the type of dwelling, rent/buy, search area, price, and so on. I have no idea if they're a good agency to deal with however.. 




> You heard it here first  setting a goal to lose 100 pounds so looking to be super close to a gym


Yeah you'll need to be super close, wouldn't want to have to walk more than 100 yards getting there  :Smile:  You already mentioned Muscle Factory and that is indeed as good of a gym as you'll find or could want, there's people ranging from professional competitive body-builders to fatties who need to drop 100 pounds who work out there  :Smile:  The boss's name is Bart, a rather large and scary looking but very nice Australian chap who will make it his life's mission to help get you into shape should you request his personal training services to give you a workout and nutrition regime that will definitely work. 




> rent a place with a good size communal swimming pool and will probably be doing a lot of walking.


I'd like a dollar for every klm I've walked between Pratumnak and the end of Jomtien Beach Rd over the years, it's a very popular and flat route with pleasant scenery. Plenty of 7-11's if you need refreshments along the way and there's toilets you can use if you find yourself 10+ k's from home and touching cloth (it happens  :Smile: )




> Anything you have to share would be appreciated  health care, dental care, banking, money transfers, immigration, fitness, vehicles, anything  nothing is off limits.


*Health care*: Dr Olivier Dr. Olivier Clinic | Your Multilingual Doctor in Pattaya, Thailand is a Swiss GP treating Expats and locals (he's fluent in Thai) here since forever and if he thinks you need specialist treatment, he'll recommend a Dr at one of the private Hospitals. 
*Dental Care*: Dr Ramin http://www.travel-dental.com/en/welcome-to-the-deutscjhe-dental-clinic-in-pattaya-thailand/ is a fully licenced German dentist with a clinic as good as you'll find. He's also fluent in Thai and his practice is almost next door to Dr Olivier. I mention the language skills of these guys as you'll find your wife will be far more comfortable being able to converse in Thai vs English when it comes to talking medical terms, my partner certainly is and she's always amazed at how well these guys understand when she's explaining her ailments in Thai to them or they're explaining what treatment they will be administering. 
*Banking*: Kasikorn works great for me, their online and App banking is a breeze. You might have trouble opening an account on a tourist visa but agencies like Mott's Mots-Services | เมืองพัทยา | Pattaya - Thai Driving Licence & Banks can sort that out. They can also make things like getting a local driver's licence less of a pain in the ass.
*Money transfers*: Wise (formerly Transferwise) is what most people I know use but there's half a dozen companies that do the same thing, do your own comparisons when the time comes. Of course you can do your own bank-2-bank TT's as well if the forex and fees numbers stack up. 
*Immigration*: See Darren at Key Visa Travel Visas For Thais & Expat Visa Services In Thailand and you'll never set foot in an Immigration office or get fucked around by some public servant for the rest of your life here. 
*Vehicles:* That'll be John Fox at Qcars http://www.qcars.net/ you need to talk to about renting a car for a month or three to see if you're insane enough to adapt to driving here. Should you not be it doesn't matter, download the Bolt and inDriver apps and be amazed at what cheap and efficient services they are. The 10 to 15 minute ride from Jomtien to Central Pattaya is about 70 Baht (less than 2 bucks FFS!) and drivers will be fighting to get that fare as an example. 
*Anything  nothing is off limits.* Well you'll need to know Jack at McCallum https://macallanbroker.com/ for all your insurance needs for starters, he's another one of the guys that's been here forever that's part of the network who everyone trusts. There's trusted Expats and Thai's in this network who we all tend to use, name your problem there'll be a trusted guy/girl here with a solution. Anything from needing a Lawyer to a Handyman, it's covered. 

You mentioned food, I can recommend a hundred places ranging from Cajun to Thai and anything in between if I know what you're looking for. The range of restaraunts and grocery shopping options is simply ridiculous here, you can literally get _anything_ and because it's so competitive, price gougers and 2nd rate places simply don't last long.

Good luck!

----------


## Edmond

> I don't see many road signs just in Thai.


Not tempted to take the electric chopper off the Suburban house - Suburban school - Suburban McDonald's route?  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

Nope.

----------


## Storekeeper

Thanks for the responses. 

I’ve been thinking about a dog for quite a while now. A Doberman actually. Have even found a breeder not far from Pattaya. Them European Doberman look like tanks compared to the sleeker American version.

Don’t really anticipate the weight loss goal being much of a problem. Truth is I’ve made little to no effort here. But when I lived in Thailand before I lost 60 pounds without even trying. It’s just a different lifestyle there for me. I know there are donuts, candy bars and tater chips there too but, same-same but different. 

May very well sign up for Thai lessons. Have thought about that in the past.  Twice a week for 1-2 hours would be time well spent.  Thanks for the reminder. Will put it on the “To Do” list.

Thanks for the recommendation to see Darren for immigration/visa concerns. I like the idea of never stepping foot in an immigration office. The first two things on my “To Do” list upon arrival are to get a bank account set up and money transferred in. I want to set the bank account up also as the one I’ll be using for my social security to be deposited into come 2024.

Regarding driving. I lived there before and have an expired 5 year Thai license. But, not planning to buy a vehicle until after 2024.

The first 14-15 months will be spent living kinda sorta like tourists.

----------


## malmomike77

> I’ve been thinking about a dog for quite a while now. A Doberman actually. Have even found a breeder not far from Pattaya. Them European Doberman look like tanks compared to the sleeker American version.


SK, you are getting a fighting dog, from who knows what parentage to walk in Thailand  :Smile: 




> But when I lived in Thailand before I lost 60 pounds without even trying.


Any late night stall will help

----------


## armstrong

If you live like a tourist for over a year it's gonna be fucking difficult to get out of that habit.

I've had 7 weeks off and I'm fucked  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Looper

> if you couldn't do it in the US, it will be much harder to do it here in Thailand, even if you are retired


Don't listen to Nana Storey.

It is all in the diet. Nothing to do with the gym. Exercise is for endorphins, not weight loss. Just cut out breakfast or carbs.

----------


## Edmond

> May very well sign up for Thai lessons. Have thought about that in the past. Twice a week for 1-2 hours would be time well spent. Thanks for the reminder. Will put it on the “To Do” list.


Welcome, it's beneficial (and a great feeling of  achievement) in many ways.






> Thanks for the recommendation to see Darren for immigration/visa concerns. I like the idea of never stepping foot in an immigration office.


Not a bad way of thinking.  :Smile:  Just make sure it's above board.

If you have serious visa issues, gimme a bell, I saved Bendy-Bear-Mendy a lot of pain and fluffering with a few messages when he had issues.

----------


## OhOh

> Th amount of Thais that have... and cant read an atm..


Many Thais live in a cash economy.

----------


## russellsimpson

Good luck with the transition SK. You seem like a deserving sort of guy.

I am one of those fools that in spite of living there eight years never learned hardly a word of Thai, written nor spoken. One of the top regrets of my life, you are wise to make it a priority. Thais have much more respect for those that at least try than those who don't. It's a respect thing.

Take care SK.

----------


## Storekeeper

Appreciate the responses. Makes it a lot easier to come back to this thread after arrival to retrieve the recommendations and points of contact.

Headworx … do you know anything about Jomtien Beach Penthouses? Looks like they offer long stay options for 28,000 a month for 7-12 month leases. I like the serviced apartment options and am also looking at G Residence (don’t think they have a pool though) and Jomtien Beach Residence. Doesn’t have to be a serviced apartment though. Looking for the best possible 2 bedroom/2 bath deal we can get.

----------


## Loy Toy

Congratulations on your retirement SK and I hope you can make it out to the Darkside for a celebratory few beers on me.

----------


## Norton

> health care, dental care, banking, money transfers, immigration, fitness, vehicles, anything … nothing is off limits.


Good news is your VA health benefits are payable if you live in Thailand. Hospitals and clinics vary in services and quality depending on location but all are generally good.

Banking and money transfers have become more difficult recently because of security and money laundering restrictions so you need to open a Thai bank account asap and start the somewhat tedious process of setting up direct deposit for all your retirement income sources.
I use Bangkok bank. They are very good helping set up direct deposit through their NY branch. As a side issue get a Thai phone number cuz you will need one for most banking transactions.

Of course to do many things you will need a long stay visa. Retirement or marriage are a couple. Note your VA health coverage is fine for visas requiring health insurance.

I will pass on fitness comments. Genes, diet preference and normal daily walks and gardening work have kept me in decent shape.

Sure others here far better than I to recommend places to stay in Patters. However, give Airbnb a look.
Airbnb: Holiday Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences

Would be happy to chat if you are inclined to do so. Send me a PM and I will give you my phone number.

----------


## Headworx

> Headworx  do you know anything about Jomtien Beach Penthouses?


Sorry I don't, I remember when it was first built and that it is (or was) owned/managed by the same family that have the Residence Garden and Boat House but that's about it. I'd definitely recommend taking there or anywhere else on a short-term deal before committing to anything like 6+ months though to see if there's anything that's not in the glossy brochures like pissed-up Russian neighbours making a racket every night till they pass out, bad water pressure, smells or noise from nearby properties, local howling dog packs, poor management, rodent/insect problems in the building, and so on.

----------


## DrWilly

> 'd definitely recommend taking there or anywhere else on a short-term deal before committing to anything like 6+ months though to see if there's anything that's not in the glossy brochures like pissed-up Russian neighbours making a racket every night till they pass out, bad water pressure, smells or noise from nearby properties, local howling dog packs, poor management, rodent/insect problems in the building, and so on.


Should be SOP for any place in Thailand. 

Having said that, even a perfect place can have someone next door open a Karaoke bar or start building a 30 story condo within weeks of you buying in.

----------


## Storekeeper

Couple more questions:

1. Had a 5 year Thai drivers license but it expired in 2014. Should I bring it along and try to extend or just not mention it and get another license with my stateside license or international license?

2. Had two bank accounts before and still have the pass books. One was with Thanachart Bank in Pattaya where my TEFLer salary got deposited as required by my old school. The other was a Bangkok Bank account set up in Nakhon Sawan for my marriage visa. Any idea when banks in Thailand close accounts due to lack of activity?

----------


## Edmond

> 1. Had a 5 year Thai drivers license but it expired in 2014. Should I bring it along and try to extend or just not mention it and get another license with my stateside license or international license?


Bring it along, and present it. There's a time limit on how many years it can be expired before having to do all the tests again. It will definitely be less than 8 years  :Smile:  But it might help them pull up an old database file that can help them with their computer admin etc.

Also, once settled go to get your yellow house book (Tabien Baan), with this you can get your pink Thai ID card. You never need a Certificate of Residence again, for driving licenses (remember there are two, one for car, one for motorbikes) and buying/selling vehicles/condos, opening bank accounts etc. Will save you time and hassle over the next 20-30 years.

----------


## Topper

> Any idea when banks in Thailand close accounts due to lack of activity?


Yes they do, I think after one year of no activity.  I've been here in the PI for 2 1/2 years and wasn't able to access my Krungsri or Bangkok bank via the online apps after about a year of no activity.  Best to start anew anyways, I'd reckon.

----------


## reinvented

im pretty sure you can reactivate them no problem, i did one after about 7 years. it could have changed however.
will need to pop into a branch and ask

----------


## Headworx

> Had a 5 year Thai drivers license but it expired in 2014. Should I bring it along and try to extend or just not mention it and get another license with my stateside license or international license?


For sure they'd have your previous licence on record, but I have no idea if that would be of any benefit or detriment. I'd contact one of the agencies and ask them what the deal is, keeping in mind the procedure to get or renew a licence here varies from one issuing centre to another! I'd be using an agency for sure, you can't just rock-up at the centre out by the Regents school these days and need to have made online appointments and so on. For about 3k Baht an agency does everything including pick you up to take you there and drop you home after you've got the licence in your hand. 

Each to their own of course, but what good is it having a few bob in your pocket and knowing the right people to get shit done if you don't use them to make life easier?

----------


## cyrille

You won't have any luck 'extending' a license that expired 8 years ago.

With a US license and an international driving _permit_ ​you can get a Thai license with the same expiry as your US license, I believe.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Each to their own of course, but what good is it having a few bob in your pocket and knowing the right people to get shit done if you don't use them to make life easier?


We’re on the same page.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Well folks my 30 September retirement is rapidly approaching and the return to Thailand shortly after.
> 
> So thought I’d solicit any advice or words of wisdom any of you’d like to share.
> 
> I left in March 2010 and have only been back once since that time for the entire month of October 2017.
> 
> Nope, not going to live in the house in Taphan Hin or Pattaya. And the land in Rayong will be eventually be sold.
> 
> As it stands we’re probably going to live in Pattaya for at least the first 15-16 months. Looking at renting in either the Pratumnak area or maybe Jomtien.
> ...


Pratumnak could be a good choice SK. It should keep you away from most of the riff raff. Hopefully I wont be too far behind you.

----------


## VocalNeal

> You heard it here first  setting a goal to lose 100 pounds



Pattaya Hash House Harriers every Monday late afternoon.

----------


## Iceman123

> Pattaya Hash House Harriers every Monday late afternoon.


Preferred the "Dirt Run" last Thursday of every month.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Preferred the "Dirt Run" last Thursday of every month.


Never heard of it.

I'm a Maraud man from Phuket.  :sexy:

----------


## VocalNeal

> You heard it here first  setting a goal to lose 100 pounds 
> 
> Any gotta try restaurant recommendations would be appreciated including Thai.



Thinking about this again. The above two statements are contradictory.

----------


## Iceman123

> Never heard of it.
> 
> I'm a Maraud man from Phuket.


It's a bit special here is a link

Pattaya Dirt Road History of runs

----------


## Headworx

> Thinking about this again. The above two statements are contradictory.


Not necessarily Neal, here's two places that come to mind straight away:
Healthy Kitchen Pattaya - Certified Nutritionist in Pattaya
Healthy Food Online Delivery | Easy Health Restaurant

And while this place is not a straight-out health food resto, their salads are sensational (and tasty!) and the American owner is really clued in on clean food.

----------


## Shutree

> Any idea when banks in Thailand close accounts due to lack of activity?


SK, good luck with your move. You'll be busy for a while.

Thai banks typically move accounts to 'inactive' status after 12 months of no activity. Activity usually means money out, deposits in don't always count, it depends on the bank. That doesn't mean the accounts are 'closed'.
There is a provision for funds in orphan accounts to be taken by the central bank after a number of years. I tried to Google and didn't find the exact number, I think it was 10 or 20 years.
I have had accounts become 'inactive'. It wasn't difficult to reactivate with a Thai helper. They'll ask to see the passport that was used to open the account and then update their records with a new passport, if that has changed.
You might need to go to the same branch where you opened the account to do this.

----------


## panama hat

A dog . . . a nice Doberman . . . beaches . . . warm sea . . . excellent seafood . . . massages by the ocean . . . tan . . . 


Sounds horrible.  :Smile: 


Care to swap?


All the very best, SK

----------


## Storekeeper

^ … still thinking about the Doberman part. Seems like all the Soi dogs around would make it a daily challenge.

----------


## aging one

Just got back from a weekend on Pratamnak, man on man has it been built up. Unrecognizable over just say 6 years ago. Still nice but glad we were in the Royal Cliff where there is open land.  

As for the Doberman, if you get a house okay, but dont keep that big dog that needs to exercise and run in a condo SK.

----------


## VocalNeal

> It's a bit special here is a link
> 
> Pattaya Dirt Road History of runs


Kinda takes the edge off remembering all your Dirts?........ Sir.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Just got back from a weekend on Pratamnak, man on man has it been built up. Unrecognizable over just say 6 years ago. Still nice but glad we were in the Royal Cliff where there is open land.  
> 
> As for the Doberman, if you get a house okay, but don't keep that big dog that needs to exercise and run in a condo SK.


Think we'll be settling on a date to fly within the next 5-7 days. It's time to pull the trigger. Really no reason to put it off beyond 01 October. Everything should be done by then that needs to be done.  Will probably call out sick 2-3 days every week in the month of September. Use that time to do things like get the international drivers license and get our immunization shot records updated.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

This site may be of interest to you Storekeeper. It has some good information on costs of retirement and comparing costs with other places in Asia and Oceania. 

It could be a good resource for you ! Good luck! 
How Much Does It Cost to Retire in Thailand? A Complete Guide

----------


## Headworx

^I shudder at these "how much does it cost to live in xxxxxx" articles because they're all fucking useless. It's _completely_ impossible to come up with a number that covers the lifestyle anyone will live in Thailand, or anywhere else in the world for that matter. The only way to do it with any degree of accuracy is to go live somewhere yourself for 6 to 12 months and see what it costs to live the lifestyle that suits you.

----------


## Topper

^ agreed

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^I shudder at these "how much does it cost to live in xxxxxx" articles because they're all fucking useless. It's _completely_ impossible to come up with a number that covers the lifestyle anyone will live in Thailand, or anywhere else in the world for that matter. The only way to do it with any degree of accuracy is to go live somewhere yourself for 6 to 12 months and see what it costs to live the lifestyle that suits you.


Thankfully I have living there from 2007-2010 under my belt so have kinda/sorta of an idea. Yes, no doubt things are more expensive now. For my desired standard of living I’m going back into it with the thought I’m not going to worry about it unless the baht drops to 25 to the dollar or less.

----------


## DrWilly

Much like the lists of the 10 best places to live...

----------


## Storekeeper

Thinking we'll be inbound on 5 October. Working 30 September so need to make sure my car gets transferred at DMV. So need a week day for that so get it done 3 October.


Got a couple pair of slippers/flip flops/zories or whatever you prefer to call them on order:

Authentic Fashion, Resort, Beach Hawaiian Slipper not Flip Flop | Made in USA | Island Slipper

The only brand I've worn for 30+ years now ... Island Pro.

Stocked up on a couple pair of white Nike Air Monarch that I can get for $49.99 on base at the Navy Exchange. Normally I get black ones.

Gonna go ahead and submit an application for the O tourist visa here in a couple days vice just hitting the deck with the visa exempt status.

Couple more steps forward ...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> I shudder at these "how much does it cost to live in xxxxxx" articles because they're all fucking useless.


Really? Any up to date article that gives an idea about how much things cost,  a breakdown of apt. costs, and all the other great information this website provides is definitely not useless.

Thanks for the green, SK and good to hear you have made some progress.

----------


## DrWilly

> Really? Any up to date article that gives an idea about how much things cost,  a breakdown of apt. costs, and all the other great information this website provides is definitely not useless.
> .


Absolutely, you've found a real treasure trove.

----------


## Headworx

> Really? Any up to date article that gives an idea about how much things cost, a breakdown of apt. costs, and all the other great information this website provides is definitely not useless.


I reiterate, totally fucking useless. As just one basic example they put apartment costs and bills at 15k, that's way more than what some people I know pay yet it wouldn't even cover the monthly electricity bill of others I know. You simply cannot just say 15k is the number, somewhere between 5k and 150k is though, probably. Same goes for how much food will cost per month, and transport, and entertainment, and _everything_ else there is in life because we don't all fit in the same pigeon-hole as the click-baiting hacks who write these articles. 

 I stand by my comment that the only real way to know what it's going to cost to live somewhere is to spend 6 to 12 months in that location after which time they'll know if it's outside of their means to live the lifestyle they hoped for, or maybe they can live a far better lifestyle than they'd first anticipated, or perhaps they simply don't like the joint no matter what it costs so they need to look elsewhere anyway! Anyone who reads one of these *_how much does it cost to live*_ articles then packs a bag heading for that location thinking they know the _real_ cost of living numbers would need to be totally insane, gullible, or both.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^I do understand what you are saying, but in that link I shared, he also specifically talks about Living Cost Variables in that there are different standards of living and that you can live dirt cheap or super expensive in Thailand. He goes into that in detail actually. SK or whoever else can take what they may find valuable about the information and chuck the rest. The whole website has some interesting articles that has even led me to learn some Thai in a short amount of time.

----------


## hallelujah

As has been mentioned, we all have different needs, but what do you reckon would provide a comfortable standard of life for a single person in Bangkok? 70k a month?

I'm thinking of a flat up at On Nut/Phra Khanong or beyond (15-20k?) with access to the Skytrain and one or two nights out a week (eating mainly local food along with the odd western meal).

That would do it, wouldn't it?

----------


## tomcat

> That would do it, wouldn't it?


...suicide would be cheaper...

----------


## katie23

There's this vlogger in Bkk (Live Love Thailand - he's German, I think) who says that if you live simply (like the description of hallelujah), the COL would be 1,500 to 2k usd. His condo flat (that time) was ~400 usd/ month. I've also seen a vid of his wherein the condo was ~350 usd/ month. It was either a 1-room flat or studio type. His flat was near a skytrain station. 

For the PH, if you live in a smaller city I think 1k to 1.5k usd is doable (for a foreigner). If in Manila, the COL will be higher. Studio flats (in a condo building), around 24 sqm, cost ~400 to 500 usd - the last time I watched or read about those things. It might cost more now due to inflation. I've noticed 10 to 30% increase in prices of groceries simce December of last year. 

As others have said, it all depends on one's lifestyle - whether eating out vs. cooking at home, smoking/ drinking/ mongering, travel, transport costs, etc.

I think those lists (given out by websites or YouTubers) serve a certain purpose. One can also compare COL using the McDonald's or Big Mac price index.  :Smile: 

•  Big Mac index 2022 | Statista

----------


## Edmond

> 24 sqm


Around the same as TC's closet or one of Dill's t-shirts.

----------


## katie23

^probably so. That 24 sqm (4*6 m) condo flat (studio type) is fairly standard here in PH. That's based on what I've seen on vids (COL vids & home remodeling) plus my own experience of Airbnb rentals.

For sure, it's a lot smaller than SLandreth's hotel rooms. I think his bathrooms are already 24 sqm.  :Smile: 

Edit:
Here's a tour of some condo flats for rent in Metro Manila. The vlogger (Australian) said that the condos remind him of Stalinist Russia. I agree.  :Smile:  I watched the vid again & he showed his studio flat, 24 sqm at the 13 minute mark.

----------


## Edmond

Can also get into condo flipping if you get bored. Should be quite a few desperate sellers at the moment. A Thai I know got one at half the normal price around a year ago.

----------


## katie23

^what's the usual size (in sqm) of studio and 1BR condo flats in TH? I think the ones showed by the BKK vlogger were bigger than 24 sqm.

As for condo flipping, I don't like condos since you don't own the land/ space it sits on. I live in a semi-urban area, no condos here. I also prefer to buy land and build apartments later (similar to the ones built by the wife of nampriktoot). I'm a local (in PH) so I can buy land. Cheers.

Edit: sorry for straying from the topic, which is Storekeeper's retirement & transfer to TH.

@SK - all the best to you! Btw, I agree w/ AO  that one shouldn't get a big dog if one lives in a condo. Maybe a small dog like a Jack Russell Terrier or shih tzu would be ok, but one would still have to take it for regular walks.

----------


## Storekeeper

Went ahead and jumped through the hoops to try to get the O tourist visa from the Thai Consulate in LA. A bit cumbersome. Seems kinda sorta like an antiquated system. And yes I feel very fortunate to have been lucky enough to be able to wait out all the COVID restrictions and associated hoops to jump through.

Couple of gripes:

1.  They ask for copies of all passport pages for international travel in last 12 months. They got the first two blank pages of my brand new passport.
2.  Sent them my pay slip for current job vice my retired Navy pay slip. Was afraid they'd think i was applying for the OA visa. 

Booked the flights with EVA ... $1004.00 each. Choice of airline is based on desired arrival time. Only EVA from Seattle get you in there at mid day. All others are at oh dark thirty. Fu$% that noise.

----------


## tomcat

> Around the same as one of TC's closets


...ftfy...

----------


## Edmond

Good man, congrats.  :Yup: 





> EVA from Seattle


Crash over in fellow ex-overseas military man Snub's million dollar pad and enjoy a few IPAs on the decking overlooking Lake Microgoogle.  :Yup:   :tumbs: 


Once here, remember to get the yellow house book (Tabien Bahn) as soon as you can, as you will never need a Certificate of Residence from immigration again.

----------


## Storekeeper

Booked the Flipper Lodge for the first 13 nights. Chose the option for a room with sea view. Hope it really has one … Ha ha ha ha! 40 bucks a night. Will then be headed to the wife’s village for 7 nights. Not too keen on that but not much choice. Following that will be spend 7 nights at a place called Jomtien Beach Penthouses. 43 bucks a night for that. Not planning to make decisions on where to go next after that until the end of October. Suspect we’ll head to Hua Hin for 7-10 days.

----------


## Switch

I was lucky. Invited for a holiday and decided to relocate. Having a mate with local knowledge helped with bank accounts, driving licenses, immigration etc.
He was happy to use his pick up and ferry me around, plus he had local knowledge of the letting market, local shops and restaurants.
The other bonus was having a group of ex service mates who got together once a month for a meal and a few beers.
I believe there is an RBL branch in Pattaya, so a US vets group will also be on the cards.

Good luck with it. Hope you do stuff without hurrying and have a great time.

----------


## cyrille

^^ We stayed there 25+ years ago.  :Very Happy: 

We did indeed have a sea view. As I recall it was about 800 baht a night.

It was clean and functional, though with quite a lot of street noise as there are bars in the soi.

13 nights is rather a long time in that part of town.

----------


## Storekeeper

^ ... Thanks Switch.  There's definitely veteran's group in Patters. Last time I lived there I rarely mingled with them. My loss I think.
^^ ... Watched a couple recently posted videos of soi 7 & 8. Looked to me like over half of each soi was now dark.  If we end up finding it
to be a poor fit we'll just move. I needed something to upload for the O visa application so pulled the trigger.

----------


## Switch

> ^ ... Thanks Switch.  There's definitely veteran's group in Patters. Last time I lived there I rarely mingled with them. My loss I think.
> ^^ ... Watched a couple recently posted videos of soi 7 & 8. Looked to me like over half of each soi was now dark.  If we end up finding it
> to be a poor fit we'll just move. I needed something to upload for the O visa application so pulled the trigger.


Any group will have the odd idiot in it, but most will share the relaxed and familiar dark sense of humour. I’m sure you have been around long enough to avoid the bluffers.  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

> Any group will have the odd idiot in it, but most will share the relaxed and familiar dark sense of humour. Im sure you have been around long enough to avoid the bluffers.


Over the last couple years I've followed the VFW veterans pages for posts in Pattaya, Bangkok and Ban Chang. Seems like the wives auxiliary groups are pretty active in the Pattaya and Bangkok posts. Looks like they also have their own monthly posts meetings. Looks like they're mostly involved with donations of goods to orphanages and assisting the elderly veterans.

Also still in contact with a couple of Filipino fellas I was a TEFLer with back in the day. One of them is still at the school and the other is into real estate somehow. The one still teaching has a volunteer group that does beach cleanups. Think he has a youtube page called "Planet Clean Up". I'll probably throw in some time to that if we decide to stay in Patters.

Also planning to crash a youtuber gathering ...  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

Soi's 7 & 8 are on life support and have been for 10+ years now, there's still a few bars open but it's definitely _not_ the party area of days gone by. Oddly enough when I first came to Pattaya I stayed at the Eastiny Inn which is almost across the road from the Flipper and it was fantastic, no idea of how it is these days though.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Soi's 7 & 8 are on life support and have been for 10+ years now, there's still a few bars open but it's definitely _not_ the party area of days gone by. Oddly enough when I first came to Pattaya I stayed at the Eastiny Inn which is almost across the road from the Flipper and it was fantastic, no idea of how it is these days though.


We're going to be busy anyway. Have the old dump of a house to inspect and decide what we want to do with it. Hope to get somebody out to it for an estimate to renovate. Have 3-4 areas we want to comb the sois for a suitable place to rent for a year. And as Headworx recommended want to see these areas at various times of day. 

Priorities are to get get the drivers license, bank account and visa situation done or moving in the right direction pronto.

At some point I may have a little retirement party in early November. Maybe at my retired Air Force friend's bar in the Soi Bukhao area called the Chik n Coop.

----------


## Storekeeper

Set up a Wise account today and did a $20 test run. Looks like we got 36.135 baht to the dollar and transfer cost me $1.44

Anybody here use Wise?

----------


## Headworx

^I use nothing but Wise and do 7 figure Baht transfers with them as needed. Never once had a problem, in fact they only get better. The last x-fer I did was in my Kasikorn account about 10 minutes after completing the transaction online. Obviously I check the competition and bank-2-bank rates too before doing a transfer, Wise is always the best rate or so close to it that the difference isn't worth worrying about.

----------


## Shutree

> The last x-fer I did was in my Kasikorn account about 10 minutes after completing the transaction online.


I transferred money by Wise yesterday, it took 6 seconds for my GB Pounds remittance to arrive as Thai Baht in my KrungThai account. Good rate too.

I keep some funds in my Wise account so that I don't need to go back to my UK bank when I make a transfer. That makes things very quick. Wise pay me the same interest as my UK bank: zero.

Storekeeper you possibly saw the note on Wise that remittances over B50K are now only permitted into a few Thai banks. I think Bangkok Bank is one. This restriction popped up a few months ago, I guess it is some control thing by the Thailand central bank.

Also be aware that there are stories of some retirees being challenged by Immigration if they use Wise for their monthly transfer provision. I don't, so it is only what I hear. The Immigration view (at least in some places) is that a Wise transfer is not technically an inward remittance because the funds are transferred from Wise's Thailand bank account to your Thailand bank account, a domestic transaction. I don't have any update on this story.

----------


## Shutree

> I keep some funds in my Wise account so that


Also I should mention that I have a Wise debit card, so with funds in the account I can go to a local cash machine and take out Baht, at the usual Wise exchange rate. That could come in useful if I lost my local bank cards.

----------


## cyrille

^^I’ve read about this too.

As a result I won’t be using Wise when I need to get back to 400K.

----------


## PAG

> ^^I’ve read about this too.
> 
> As a result I won’t be using Wise when I need to get back to 400K.


I believe Shutree was referring to a potential problem using Wise for the monthly income method, rather that topping up an account for the lump sum.   I believe that Wise has an arrangement with the Bangkok Bank who ensure that their transfers are noted as 'Foreign Transfers'.

----------


## OhOh

> the Bangkok Bank who ensure that their transfers are noted as 'Foreign Transfers'.


My BK Bank describes the deposits as, "International Transfer".




> I transferred money by Wise yesterday, it took 6  seconds for my GB Pounds remittance to arrive as Thai Baht in my  KrungThai account. Good rate too.


Is your deposit described in your KT account as an "International Transfer"?

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^I use nothing but Wise and do 7 figure Baht transfers with them as needed. Never once had a problem, in fact they only get better. The last x-fer I did was in my Kasikorn account about 10 minutes after completing the transaction online. Obviously I check the competition and bank-2-bank rates too before doing a transfer, Wise is always the best rate or so close to it that the difference isn't worth worrying about.


Not sure what the deal is but Wise still hasn’t taken the funds from my credit union account yet.

----------


## Shutree

> Is your deposit described in your KT account as an "International Transfer"?


I just checked. It is described as 'Transfer in' from Kasikorn Bank. No mention of international.

It doesn't matter to me as I don't rely on the monthly income method for my visa. It could make a difference to others.

----------


## Headworx

> Not sure what the deal is but Wise still hasnt taken the funds from my credit union account yet.


I don't actually know how Credit Unions work but when I use Wise I transfer out of a foreign bank account directly to them then once they receive it, they x-fer from their account in that country to my Baht account in Thailand. As mentioned by me and others, it's pretty much instantaneous from the time you do the TT from your home bank. 

Not sure why it's not working the same for you, send an email to their help desk (which I've done before and received a rapid response, albeit several years ago)

----------


## Shutree

> it's pretty much instantaneous


On the condition that you are inside Thailand banking hours. For some reason it isn't a 24/7 service at this end. I was a few minutes late one evening before a bank holiday weekend so nothing happened for a few days. My fault really.

----------


## malmomike77

If you pay by debit card its virtually instantaneous (you pay a bit more), if you do a bank transfer it can taken up to a day or two.

----------


## Shutree

> If you pay by debit card its virtually instantaneous (you pay a bit more), if you do a bank transfer it can taken up to a day or two.


That's why I keep some funds in my Wise account. The UK bank pays me no interest so it is convenient to be able only to log on to Wise when I want some cash and transfer it instantly.
Also as I mentioned I have the Wise debit card so I can get cash from pretty much any cash machine anywhere.

----------


## malmomike77

^ do you get an atm fee?

----------


## Shutree

> ^ do you get an atm fee?


I only tried it once to see if it worked. I don't remember a fee, although this being Thailand there might well have been. If there was a fee it was modest and the exchange rate was the standard Wise rate that day.

----------


## malmomike77

just checked wise, there are limits too before fees

Here are the fees* dependent on where your card was issued:


If your card was issued in Europe or the UK: You can take out money for free twice a month — as long as the total amount is 200 GBP/EUR and under. But after that, we’ll charge you 0.50 GBP/EUR per transaction. This is a fixed fee. If you take out over 200 GBP/EUR in one month, we’ll charge you 1.75% on top of that.

and

What if the ATM charges me a fee?
Some ATMs charge their own fees, and they’ll usually say so before you get started. If you see any extra fees, you’ll have the option to cancel and use a different ATM.


What if the ATM charges me a fee, or asks me to choose a currency?
ATMs may ask to convert your money for you. If you say yes to this option, they’ll often charge an unfair exchange rate.

----------


## Storekeeper

> I don't actually know how Credit Unions work but when I use Wise I transfer out of a foreign bank account directly to them then once they receive it, they x-fer from their account in that country to my Baht account in Thailand. As mentioned by me and others, it's pretty much instantaneous from the time you do the TT from your home bank. 
> 
> Not sure why it's not working the same for you, send an email to their help desk (which I've done before and received a rapid response, albeit several years ago)


Money arrived in Thailand almost instantaneously, but ... the money still hasn't been deducted from my account.

----------


## malmomike77

^ Bonus

----------


## Headworx

I like the way Credit Unions work then! I have a brother who once paid for a new computer by credit card that never did get charged for it, hopefully you'll have the same luck  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yes, learn Thai, definitely to the point of not being illiterate. The amount of Westerners that have lived here for a decade and cannot read a simple menu or road sign is embarrassing, to be honest. Plus afternoon classes 3 times a week is good socially, and the teachers usually cute and fun.
> 
> 
> Though, you could well enjoy living here more when you don't know what they're saying.


Why on earth would anyone want to eat in an establishment in Thailand that failed to produce a menu in English?

Given most Thai drivers ignore all road signs a failure to be able to read one in Thai is somewhat otiose especially in these days of satnavs.

Unless you are a septic bore I would counsel against joining any expat group - they are mostly geriatric dullards, delusional weirdos or socially inept. 

Joining a beach clean-up group in Pattaya/Jomtien as a farang  would mark you out as an idiot or someone with a dubious agenda.

Walking here is of course a tiresome activity given the heat and humidity and certainly there is no architectural attraction  to pique one’s interest that might compensate for the ubiquitous Thai stink of sewage and traffic fumes.

The best venue to settle within the conurbation but to the North is on the Wongamat beach strip which is generally quiet, clean and devoid of shanty businesses that used to populate Thai beaches hereabouts. The condos are well run and are the main focus for expat staff housed by corporate employers - no whores, no beer bars, no go-go bars but there is of course the nearby  Terminal 21 mall and adjacent retail outlets for most needs.

Wongamat Beach is a fine exercise venue without the usual Pattaya trash.

Wongamat has a social cachet and the place for more discerning folk who want the benefits of seaside living but close to Bangkok - I live here.

Eschewing the city environs I would avoid Pratumnak and Jomtien entirely and head for Ban Chang or Bang Saray and enjoy the benefits of a quieter and less touristed environment but where you can still have proximity to the city. Rental properties are much more attractive there and you can avoid those ghastly dark side side ghettoes. Driving here was much better during Covid but the Pattaya congestion will no doubt return - most prefer the convenience of a motorbike to poodle about given the usual parking hassles. 

striving for a more svelte physique pick a decent condo with a good swimming pool and gym but many large hotels offer such facilities at reasonable tariffs - commercial gyms in Pattaya are a Mecca for criminals, roid nutters and slapheaded, tattooed oiks.

Soi Buakhao is for lonely blue collar, oikish geriatrics still into mongering and a place to avoid if you have any self respect. 

Pattaya has morphed more into a domestic tourist resort for Thai and as westerners have disappeared their numbers have been supplanted by more and more Indians and ME men. I mean just what decent white man would want to fuck a Thai floozie once that lot have been spilling their tainted, monkey-poxed seed into her.

----------


## Headworx

^This window licking biscuit dribbler who lives in a perpetual state of emotional suffering and _could not possibly_ have fucked-up more by moving to Thailand, which he's now eternally trapped in while waiting for the grim reaper to put him out of his misery, is doling out advice on how to live a happy life here now?  :rofl:

----------


## Edmond

> Why on earth would anyone want to eat in an establishment in Thailand that failed to produce a menu in English?


Nobody mentioned eating.

Went to get changed in a place off the beach in Pattaya once and their price list read:

Shower: 50 THB
อาบน้ำ: 10 THB


That's shower in Thai, for illiterate oiks like yourself.


40 baht is 40 baht.  :Smile: 

Plus she went absolutely _No Pork Products Allowed_ kind of apeshit when I explained I didn't want a shower, I want to อาบน้ำ

----------


## Mendip

^ I have a shower before I go out.

50 Baht is 50 Baht.

 :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

> I have a shower before I go out.


The English shower:

----------


## Storekeeper

> I like the way Credit Unions work then! I have a brother who once paid for a new computer by credit card that never did get charged for it, hopefully you'll have the same luck


Was fiddin' to call my credit union but Wise responded to the email sent them last night before rack ops. Acknowledged the recipient received the funds but wondered why Wise hadn't deducted their payment yet. They said they had and now it shows as a deduction yesterday.

Regarding Wise ... am I reading it wrong or could I establish a Thai baht currency account and go ahead and park some funds in it until I'm ready to make a transfer to a Thai bank account once I get one set up?

----------


## DrWilly

> by more and more Indians and ME men. I mean just what decent white man would want to fuck a Thai floozie once that lot have been spilling their tainted, monkey-poxed seed into her.



I wouldnt worry, those guys can only afford the lode ridden, over their use by date, drug addled street walkers at 500 baht for the whole groupoh, I see the problem now

----------


## Headworx

> Regarding Wise ... am I reading it wrong or could I establish a Thai baht currency account and go ahead and park some funds in it until I'm ready to make a transfer to a Thai bank account once I get one set up?


I don't know but don't see the sense in that either when an x-fer from overseas is pretty much instantaneous, so why would you park cash in their local account when it's already been x-ferred into the country and it could/should be in your Baht account? Shutree might have a better idea about this than me. 

As for the monthly proof of income thing for a Retirement visa using this (or other) methods, I have no clue about that either as I keep an 800k++ balance year-round and proof of that isn't even required most of the time using the agency I do at renewal time. Neither is having to show proof of the balance at other times of the year (I think 3 months after your visa or renewal is issued?) as others have to do, that's another hoop that gets removed.

----------


## Storekeeper

> I don't know but don't see the sense in that either when an x-fer from overseas is pretty much instantaneous, so why would you park cash in their local account when it's already been x-ferred into the country and it could/should be in your Baht account? Shutree might have a better idea about this than me. 
> 
> As for the monthly proof of income thing for a Retirement visa using this (or other) methods, I have no clue about that either as I keep an 800k++ balance year-round and proof of that isn't even required most of the time using the agency I do at renewal time. Neither is having to show proof of the balance at other times of the year (I think 3 months after your visa or renewal is issued?) as others have to do, that's another hoop that gets removed.


Maybe I misunderstood the function of the option. I was thinking I could take advantage of the exchange rate instead of waiting until whatever it is in October.

Regarding this visa thing.  Im not really backing out totally but for the most part Im going to MAKE my wife take over responsibility for keeping me legal. Marriage visa  retirement visa  10 year visa  Elite visa  whatever route we go its time for a little payback after everything Ive done for the wife and daughter. Im going into the Ill buy you fly mode. Hard to explain but I aint going there to stress about visas and houses and cars  the wife needs to learn how to do this visa stuff for me. Shes more than capable.

----------


## DrWilly

I can see that attitude ending in tears…

----------


## Norton

> Regarding this visa thing. I’m not really backing out totally but for the most part I’m going to MAKE my wife take over responsibility for keeping me legal


Although getting the long stay marriage visa can be near comical when immigration folks show up at your home to take pics of you and wife to prove you guys really are married, suggest the wife get the marriage visa via the 400k in the bank route.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I intend to take the route of dependenant child. Once the dependant child O visa has been established I am told the rest is easy. Although my experience in TL means nothing is easy when it comes to dealing with the govt but in fairness I could say the same dealing with the Oz beauracracy at times.

----------


## Norton

> Although my experience in TL means nothing is easy when it comes to dealing with the govt but in fairness I could say the same dealing with the Oz beauracracy at times.


Always finding the least difficult no matter where you are.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Although getting the long stay marriage visa can be near comical when immigration folks show up at your home to take pics of you and wife to prove you guys really are married, suggest the wife get the marriage visa via the 400k in the bank route.


Think I mentioned earlier but maybe not that I did the marriage visa back in 2007. Did it all myself. After that for 2008 and 2009 my school did the annual extensions for me. All I had to do was take the package to immigration, hand it to them with a smile and walk out with the annual extension approved. Loved that shite!

Once the social security kicks in come 2024 think I’ll be looking to do the new 10 year “retiree” option that’s supposed to be available next month if the paperwork to prove the income isn’t too onerous. Thankfully a year or so to watch to see how it unfolds.

Either way … whatever happens … sabai sabai … I ain’t even stressing over it. 

Willy: Tears we’re flowing when I fooked up my wife’s first US citizenship application and she got denied …  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

Congrats on the retirement SK. 




> Regarding this visa thing. Im not really backing out totally but for the most part Im going to MAKE my wife take over responsibility for keeping me legal.


My wife takes care of all my Visa requirements here as I did for her while we lived in the US from her 10 year Visa to enter US then greencard to US citizenship.  She has it all dialed in and a friend at immigration so I don't even go anymore except for the annual renewal for the extension of stay where it's signing every page of the app, then gone.

On the Dog suggestion, I'd really give that "Walking the Dog" idea a revisit.  IMHO it's extremely problematic due to owners who don't control their dogs and leave their gate open and Soi dogs.  I used to try and run my Labrador to the river for a splash but had way to many other Dog issues to make it enjoyable and some folks took exception to my cattle prod as a means to keep their dogs away( worked awesome btw)  Haha. I recommend a good quality mountain bike for local quick transportation. I use mine almost daily to the coffee shop then to the river park.

HW has offered up a comprehensive list of suggestions.  It won't take you long to settle in.

Good Luck on the weight loss goal.

----------


## Headworx

> I was thinking I could take advantage of the exchange rate instead of waiting until whatever it is in October.


Ahhh, the slippery slope of Forex predicting! Of course, the rate might be 10% better or worse in October and what makes it even more difficult is you're now betting on (or against) the rise or fall of _two_ different currencies at the same time, one being U$D where the value is based on things like balance of trade figures, unemployment rates, foreign debt, political stability, bank interest rates, GDP figures, and about a hundred other variables that the guys who trade Forex for a living get right about 50% of the time when coming up with their forecasts. The other being the Baht which is based on whatever they want it to be valued at with no apparent reason! Good luck!




> I’m not really backing out totally but for the most part I’m going to MAKE my wife take over responsibility for keeping me legal.


That'll be interesting. Obviously the foreigner has to step up to the plate when it comes to getting a Thai through the minefield of foreign country residency visas but you'll be the first foreigner I've ever heard of whose Thai partner did all the leg and paperwork to get them a visa to stay here! Again, good luck!

Edit: looks like Stumpy's wife is getting his visa sorted but with the assistance of a "friend in immigration." Thats a different story..

----------


## Stumpy

> looks like Stumpy's wife is getting his visa sorted but with the assistance of a "friend in immigration." Thats a different story..


Yeah I have been very fortunate with my wife handling all that stuff. I feel like I have the elite visa without all the money fronted.  

On her friend, apparently she knew her from back in the day and as time has gone on they have reconnected.  She didn't know she worked at immigration.  But I will say, my wife has said that she gets no favors from her at the office.  They just know each other and say hello which makes the visit easier.  The immigration office is pretty straight up in these parts.  All nice folks from my experience.  My wife has this all in template format now and zips through it.  The 90 day she drops by on a shopping trip to Lampang City.  In all my years here doing  my visa before meeting my wife, immigration is all about how you are as a person entering and how organized you are with your docs.  The folks that I have witnessed at various immigration offices go in with missing information then get spun up and start on with their nonsense and they get no help.

----------


## DrWilly

> Willy: Tears we’re flowing when I fooked up my wife’s first US citizenship application and she got denied …


I’ll bet. A mistake like that can cause a divorce!

----------


## Headworx

> The folks that I have witnessed at various immigration offices go in with missing information then get spun up and start on with their nonsense and they get no help.


Which is why I never set foot in an IO! They're known to actively make it difficult for people doing long term visas at Jomtien IO so they'll use an agency next time, then everyone gets their cut with nobody's blood pressure being tested. The system works perfectly.

----------


## DrWilly

> The system works perfectly.


For those that understand it.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Which is why I never set foot in an IO! They're known to actively make it difficult for people doing long term visas at Jomtien IO so they'll use an agency next time, then everyone gets their cut with nobody's blood pressure being tested. The system works perfectly.


So what’s the cost to use an agency to do the long term visa for me?

----------


## cyrille

> The system works perfectly.


And let's face it, there are...umm...unique circumstances in Pattaya which discourage IO staff from being in the same room as punters.

----------


## OhOh

deleted

----------


## Headworx

> So what’s the cost to use an agency to do the long term visa for me?


I pay a bit over 300 bucks for my yearly Retirement visa renewals, and would gladly pay a shitload more to avoid the hoops and take-a-number queues and general_ *let's fuck this guy around*_ attitude that some IO who's having a bad day might bestow on foreigners who are unlucky enough to find themselves sitting in front of them. No thank you, life's way too short for that shit. 

I already gave the details of the guy I use who's the best in the business in Pattaya at getting long term visas, contact him and see which way he thinks is best for your circumstances!

----------


## Stumpy

I agree with HW.  If you live in or near a high traffic tourist area, I would likely just use an agent.  Those particular areas must have an interesting mix of reputable folks and a lot shitbags that go in with an attitude.  On the flipside I suspect the IO people know how to exploit that.  Once you get outside those high traffic tourist areas, IO visits are a cake walk.  My annual extension of stay fee is 1800 bht.  

Interestingly the company I work for would take care of all of it through the broker here. My wife declined and said she would prefer to to do it because when I retire the process is seamless versus having to figure it all out.  My company still pays the expenses including my Work Permit.

While SKs choice, unless Pattaya is the long term long stay location I'd locate outside any tourist location and travel to those places as I felt I needed too.

----------


## cyrille

... or not!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Storekeeper

Got an email last week from the Thai consulate in LA wanting more hotel reservation documents. Stuff I already sent. So instead sent them my marriage paperwork and the wife’s house book for the disaster zone dump of a house she owns in Patters … approved visa in hand via email today.

Also got the international driver’s license today at AAA … $20. Also picked up some maps they had. One for Bangkok and another which I haven’t even bothered to open up to look at yet. Think it’s the whole country. Probably worthless but another $20 for them and in the suitcase they went.

----------


## malmomike77

> One for Bangkok and another which I haven’t even bothered to open up to look at yet.


You won't use them SK, Google maps works really well. Get the UK version and you can learn English too :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> Also picked up some maps they had.


Maps???

My Maps – About – Google Maps

----------


## aging one

I love maps, good in you SK

----------


## Shutree

> Regarding Wise ... am I reading it wrong or could I establish a Thai baht currency account and go ahead and park some funds in it until I'm ready to make a transfer to a Thai bank account once I get one set up?


Storekeeper, I missed this message a few days ago. Wise lets you hold many different currencies in the same account. I haven't tried but I'd guess Thai Baht would be on the list.
I only keep some GB Pounds in mine for the reasons mentioned earlier: it means I can just log on to Wise on my phone and send money to my Thai account or sometimes to my children in UK, pretty much instantly. Also the debit card means I have a backup and can withdraw funds from ATMs anywhere, for example I'll be in KL this month and if I run out of readies I can just go to a machine without the pain of Bangkok Bank taking the piss on bank charges on my Thai debit card.
Personally I don't do anything sophisticated so GB Pounds from my UK account is easy. It could make sense to exchange money now with the USD at such a level if you had a big purchase looming in Baht in Thailand and you were betting the Baht would rise between now and then. With the Baht around a ten year low against the dollar that might be a fair bet. Or not, I am not offering financial advice. It is simply a way of taking the risk out of future exchange rate fluctuations.

----------


## Shutree

> Also picked up some maps they had.


I like old school maps. Leave them in the trunk and they are there when you find yourself without signal or battery or your phone gets stolen.
I use Google maps all the time and mostly they are very good. Sometimes though it is nice to sit with a paper map and look at the geography and places of interest and maybe choose a route that Google didn't offer.

----------


## Topper

> n all my years here doing my visa before meeting my wife, immigration is all about how you are as a person entering and how organized you are with your docs. The folks that I have witnessed at various immigration offices go in with missing information then get spun up and start on with their nonsense and they get no help.


I was in and out of immigration twice every 90 days for years and the only time I had a problem is when I made the mistake of calling my first lawyer to chat with them.  What a fooking stupid thing to do.  After learning that lesson, it was pretty much smooth sailing every visit but I do have to admit it was fun watching idiots getting pissed off at the immi staff, at times it was hard not to laugh.

----------


## Storekeeper

Sat here enjoying my last night in my condo. Really not sure when I’ll make it back this way. Went from 2004-2012 without a visit to the USA so know it could be a while cause I really hate flying.

So we’ll be heading to the airport tomorrow afternoon for a late flight (AM) and arriving mid day on Friday. Wow! It’s really happening.

Only AO knows this but I had been waiting several weeks to see if an offer would come through for a house on 5.5. acres back in Ohio on one of my recently deceased Uncle’s property. And just last week it did. I had asked for first dibs to see if I could be knocked off course. It didn’t work.

The amount I could get for my condo would be more than enough to pay cash for the property. More than enough even to buy or build a posh pool villa in Thailand. In the end I chose to put my condo in a trust to allow my step-daughter and youngest son from first marriage be roommates. Both of them are here and both of them have jobs and their personalities and lifestyles are a good match to make it work. 

So, on to the next challenge. Time to get my chill on.

----------


## Stumpy

:tumbs: 

Nice Job SK..... Come on over and enjoy the last of the rainy season with all of us....  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

One of the nicest guys on here - I hope it all turns out how you wish it to!  

Have a good flight (planes are relatively safe, don't worry so much)






Let us know how you fare, mate.   :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> In the end I chose to put my condo in a trust to allow my step-daughter and youngest son from first marriage be roommates.


I've seen videos of people doing this, and they seem to be getting along very well.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Storekeeper

Hit the deck on Friday and checked into the hotel for a 13 day stay. 

The next day abandoned the hotel and moved into a 2 bed/2 bath place in Jomtien that we’ll call home for the next 15 months.

----------


## Storekeeper

Been in Jomtien almost a month now. Still settling in and getting used to not having jack shite to do. Mostly still getting used to the heat. Pretty fooking draining still so far. So mostly chilling so far in the day and getting an hour in the pool in late afternoon. And as previously advertised trying various eating establishments almost nightly. So far have only felt compelled to give one a shout out  Akvavit Bar & Grill in Jomtien  right about Soi 3.

Did the agent thing for the retirement visa. They do the 800K deposit and immediately take it out. Still waiting on the agent to complete that process. Meanwhile I went ahead and transferred in my own own 800K  got 37.88. I used the messaging service with Navy Federal Credit Union. Cost me $25 bucks. Basically NFCU transfers the money to the Federal Reserve Bank who transfers to your Thai bank account. I initiated the transfer on a Thursday and the money hit Thailand the following Monday. NFCU does a good job keeping you up to date with emails about confirmation, transfer and tracking numbers.

Youtuber meet up down the street around 1600 today  think Ill drag my fat arse down the soi later to meet a couple of them. Old man Dave up in Surin of Gotolovethailand channel and Les the old Limey geezah from Rayong of the Retired and Living the Dream Channel.

Other than a couple margaritas with meals havent had a single drink. No left handed cigarettes either.

Cheers!

----------


## Edmond

Good man.




> Still settling in and getting used to not having jack shite to do.


I'm telling ya, Thai lessons and gym/fitness, one of them each day Mon-Fri. Great for body, mind, living here, and socially.  :Yup: 


Yours, Self-Righteous Ed.

----------


## aging one

> Been in Jomtien almost a month now. Still settling in and getting used to not having jack shite to do. Mostly still getting used to the heat. Pretty fooking draining still so far.


Glad to hear you are settling in. But bro its cool now, really nice and cool. Everyone I know is hoping it lasts through February.  So good luck adapting.  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

Went to a YouTuber gathering yesterday. Just sitting there listening to them reminded me so much of the characters in the forums we’ve encountered over the years. Especially the Americans reminded me why we’re often accused of being so thin skinned. We really have a hard time it seems with suddenly finding out our thoughts and opinions on things aren’t universally accepted. The seppo YouTuber cop out is to label everybody a “troll” who even in the slightest has a different view on darned near anything and everything. Some of them were talking about defamation and lawyers … reminded me of Topper’s woes with that silly thin skinned bollocks. 

Had to do my fish and chips as take out to find an excuse to get the Fook outa Dodge.

----------


## Edmond

You just have to look at how easily snubs, agingone and stumpo get wound up to see the issues they have inside.

The slightest little tickle and they can't handle it. 



A theory is that it is due to the alarming rates of US circumcision, and the knowledge deep down that they'll never be a full and proper man.

----------


## panama hat

> Had to do my fish and chips as take out to find an excuse to get the Fook outa Dodge.


 :rofl:

----------


## Storekeeper

> You just have to look at how easily snubs, agingone and stumpo get wound up to see the issues they have inside.
> 
> The slightest little tickle and they can't handle it. 
> 
> 
> 
> A theory is that it is due to the alarming rates of US circumcision, and the knowledge deep down that they'll never be a full and proper man.


Well, can’t deny I wasn’t the same. For sure I was a thenthitive coont in my early forum posting years. Had to spout off at every perceived slight. Once I got over that crap my post count started to taper off over the years.

----------


## Storekeeper

Got a couple private messages but gonna respond here in this thread:

Not planning to build anything at the moment. Bought land and built a house in the wife’s Taphan Hin, Phichit village back in 2004. Added on to the house in 2007. Renovated the place in 2020 and added a carport just a week or so ago. On top of that bought land in Ban Phe, Rayong in 2008 which we just put on the market. And lastly bought an old house in Pattaya in 2009 which is now a complete dump and in need of a major renovation. For now I’m on a lease in Jomtien for a 2 bed/2 bath condo until January 2024.

----------


## Stumpy

> Went to a YouTuber gathering yesterday


Hey SK, why in the hell would you subject yourself to that audience.  Good Lord.  There has to be way better things to do with your time.  Islands?  Beach resorts and quiet days.

----------


## aging one

> Hey SK, why in the hell would you subject yourself to that audience. Good Lord. There has to be way better things to do with your time. Islands? Beach resorts and quiet days.


Hey his plan has been to exercise and lose weight big time. A month in the heat and his grit and determination, bet you he is down 30 pounds already.. :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Hey his plan has been to exercise and lose weight big time. A month in the heat and his grit and determination, bet you he is down 30 pounds already..


 ::chitown:: 

 :Smile: 

Me thinks ole lardo lunch meat is spending more time in the food and grog places of Patts. I do mean that in the nicest of ways, stores being an old navy man I know you can take the ribbing.

 :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

> Hey SK, why in the hell would you subject yourself to that audience.  Good Lord.  There has to be way better things to do with your time.  Islands?  Beach resorts and quiet days.


Couple of them I wanted to meet and it’s an easy 2-3 minute stroll down the Soi to where they do their gatherings. The Brit dude, Les, from retired and living the dream is a straight up solid. Guessing he’s lost about 30-40 pounds in the last 3-4 years. Mostly from a keto type diet I learned. Don’t think I’m interested in it. But wanted to hear his thoughts. 

Also wanted to meet the old seppo geezer, Dave, from GottoloveThailand.  Figured if he could make the drive down from Surin 6+ hours I could drag my fat arse down the Soi to have a chat. OK dude. I like him. But won’t be going out of my way to hang with him. He’s in cahoots with some other YouTubers I just can’t stand so I’ll take my leave of that bunch.

There were a couple other YouTubers there who are retired military. One Navy and one Air Force. Didn’t say a word to either of them. Had intended to initiate a conversation with the retired Navy guy but for some reason once I observed him for a while I decided … “maybe next time”. They’re both probably 20 years younger than me. 

Hey regarding my fat arse …  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

> Me thinks ole lardo lunch meat is spending more time in the food and grog places of Patts. I do mean that in the nicest of ways, stores being an old navy man I know you can take the ribbing.


Well been here roughly 5-6 weeks now and havent had a single beer. Couple times had a margarita with dinner. Not a single beer since Ive been here but not really a beer drinker anyway. More of a Jack & Coke type and havent had any yet. Did notice the 7/11 on my Soi has Jack for sale though. Looked like it had been sitting there a while. And even though theres a spliff place at the end of my soi havent felt the urge to get my groove on yet. And other than one day trip havent had a single night out in Patters yet either. Tomorrow heading to Surin with another retired Navy guy and his wife for some elephant festival and then to Korat for a regional VFW gathering.

I found this video about 3 weeks ago and slowly (very slowly) trying to build up to a full cycle of what this guy is recommending. Right now nowhere near being able to do the full work out as quickly and as intensely as this guy but Im feeling the progress.

----------


## david44

Look forward to pictures of the "CHANGS"

----------


## panama hat

> Look forward to pictures of the "CHANGS"


Surely you mean 'ripped' new SK

----------

